# pacific shores nanoose bay or Old House courtenay?



## elaine (Sep 1, 2016)

family with 3 teens trip for next summer. I can stay at pacific shores Nanoose bay or Old House Courtenay. Both would be 2 BR, sleeping 6 or 7. I see very mixed reviews about pacific shores, but Nanoose bay looks like it offers a lot for our active family. We would be hiking, nature viewing, fishing, whale watching (?) via walking from resort (1st choice) or short, less than 1 hour car rides. Is one area superior than the other for this? 
thanks, Elaine


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 1, 2016)

Nanoose Bay, hands down.  It's more central.  The issues around the TS there are all related to the bankruptcy a few years ago.   I believe all of those issues have been settled but I believe there are 2 different ownership groups.  Check the reviews and hopefully an owner there can steer you to which units to request.   For some reason, I have stored in my memory banks to avoid the 2 BR sleeps 7 but I don't remember why.  

Courtenay is closer to Strathcona Prov Park which has good hiking, depending on the time of year.  

Sue


----------



## elaine (Sep 2, 2016)

thank you. and thanks for the tip about the 7 persons. I would have picked that over 6, thinking it is larger, deluxe unit etc., but if something tells you no (bad location, weird layout, etc.), that is enough for me to just go with the 6, or at least call the resort and inquire as to any reason the 7 might not be as good a choice as the 6.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 2, 2016)

elaine said:


> thank you. and thanks for the tip about the 7 persons. I would have picked that over 6, thinking it is larger, deluxe unit etc., but if something tells you no (bad location, weird layout, etc.), that is enough for me to just go with the 6, or at least call the resort and inquire as to any reason the 7 might not be as good a choice as the 6.



Check the tug reviews.  I think there was one that laid out the various types; or maybe it was a post.  It would be several years ago.  I think there is a sleep 8?  
If an owner doesn't post, definitely call and ask about the different configurations. 

Sue


----------



## qb_bc (Sep 2, 2016)

elaine said:


> family with 3 teens trip for next summer. I can stay at pacific shores Nanoose bay or Old House Courtenay. Both would be 2 BR, sleeping 6 or 7. I see very mixed reviews about pacific shores, but Nanoose bay looks like it offers a lot for our active family. We would be hiking, nature viewing, fishing, whale watching (?) via walking from resort (1st choice) or short, less than 1 hour car rides. Is one area superior than the other for this?
> thanks, Elaine



You've asked a few questions that may make you choose on over the other.

Old House is newer and is located at the edge of the city. Pacific Shores is about fifteen minutes from a small city, and has fewer eating choices near by. Pacific Shores is in a more scenic setting. 

By fishing I think you mean salmon fishing. Fresh water fishing on the Island is not the greatest. Depending on when you are coming, the best choices for a charter are on the west side of the island such as Ucluelet or Tofino. On the east side of the Island the best choice would be Campbell River which is 45 minutes north of Courtenay or two and a half hours north of Pacific Shores. There is fishing from the beach on the east side of the island in August and in October, drivable equally from either location. This is a draw.

Hiking Trails are everywhere on the island. Think about picking up either of the books Hiking Trails I, II, or III compiled by Richard K Blier, depending where you ultimately decide to stay.

If you are coming in August or later the best location to whale watch is Telegraph Cove. There are resident and migratory Killer Whales and you could see Humpback Whales. Telegraph Cove is a couple hours north of Courtenay, further from Nanoose. If you are coming in July, investigate Tofino and Victoria whale watching, both closer to Nanoose.

Nature viewing is close to both locations. Old House is on an estuary, Pacific Shore on the Beach.

Bottom line is no matter where you choose you will have a good trip with lots to do. The Island is a wonderful place.

Cheers.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 2, 2016)

Here is a shot of Craig bay from Sunrise Ridge resort  which Pacific Shores is also on.  When the tide is out you can walk a long way out into the bay and see lots of things.



























Chemainus with its famous murals is about an hour away (one of the many there is shown below)






Ucluelet and the Pacific Rim National Park is about 2 hours away from Pacific shores .  I only stopped their for a day trip but wish I had much more time on that side of the island.  The drive on Highway 4 to the west side is very scenic.

Along Highway 4





Barkley sound Ucluelet


----------



## Laurie (Sep 3, 2016)

elaine said:


> thank you. and thanks for the tip about the 7 persons. I would have picked that over 6, thinking it is larger, deluxe unit etc., but if something tells you no (bad location, weird layout, etc.), that is enough for me to just go with the 6, or at least call the resort and inquire as to any reason the 7 might not be as good a choice as the 6.


Not an owner but did exchange into, and my memory has it that the sleep-8 units are waterfront (ours was) whereas all the sleep-7's aren't. I don't know about the sleep-6's. So yes, call and ask, and please report back, because this comes up now and then.

It's a beautiful spot and I'd go back.


----------



## elaine (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks, might have to spring for more RCI points to be waterfront.


----------



## barto (Sep 6, 2016)

We were just there (Pacific Shores) for the first time in June and LOVED it, even though there were a few niggles with our room.  We were in the 700 block, 2nd floor, with a 2 BR lock-off, perfect for our adult daughter to stay in.  
The view was nice considering it was listed as "garden view", but we could see a little of the bay through the trees.
The 600 block units are the ones that are essentially right out front with the big views of the whole bay. 
In our case, we were doing a 'weeks' exchange so they said there was no chance to switch - we were getting the exact unit that was banked with DAE.

We also stayed in Old House in Courtenay about 1.5 years ago and were impressed by the newness of it all - didn't realize it was a timeshare until a few weeks ago (by accident).  We did a lot of driving around the area, but if we had to pick it would also be Pacific Shores.  
I was thinking of getting into RCI Points, so I'd love to hear how you make out and the cost of the points, etc.

Bart


----------



## elaine (Sep 6, 2016)

thanks, Bart. I sent you a PM.


----------



## barto (Sep 6, 2016)

Got it - thanks!

I must also say, in Old House's favor, that we were just across the estuary in June and saw at least 30 bald eagles (seriously) gathered, mostly on the ground, which was stunning.  We parked and watched them for 15-20 minutes until the cool evening breeze forced us back to the rental car.  

We've been ecstatic to see ONE eagle in our many trips to the Banff area, so seeing this many in one location was just amazing.

Some day we'd also like to zip up to Campbell River to check it out.

And this last trip, staying at Pacific Shores, we flew into Comox and rented the car at the airport.  As I recall, we did that to stick with Westjet as I had some rewards to use.  If I had the choice, I would fly into Nanaimo next time as it's closer to Nanoose Bay.  Or perhaps just to Victoria again, even though it's a bit more of a drive.

Either way, lots and lots to do in the general area.  If you decide to try for the drive to Tofino/Ucluelet, stop at Cathedral Grove to talk a (board)walk among the giant trees.  Really impressive, although it's been muddy the last two times we've tried.

Also check out Coombs - the Goats on the Roof store is just how it sounds, and we've avoided it as sounding too touristy, but the store inside is quite something... and then there are the nearby restaurants (lovely Italian place, cool-looking taco stand) and the amazing ice cream shop.  We would have gone to the Italian restaurant more than once if we had discovered it earlier.

Rathtrevor Beach also has a huge long beach at low tide - we walked at least a mile (1.6 km) without getting close to the water, it's that shallow.

Bart


----------



## humor_monger (Sep 17, 2016)

*Pacific Shores*



barto said:


> We were just there (Pacific Shores) for the first time in June and LOVED it, even though there were a few niggles with our room.  We were in the 700 block, 2nd floor, with a 2 BR lock-off, perfect for our adult daughter to stay in.
> The view was nice considering it was listed as "garden view", but we could see a little of the bay through the trees.
> The 600 block units are the ones that are essentially right out front with the big views of the whole bay.
> In our case, we were doing a 'weeks' exchange so they said there was no chance to switch - we were getting the exact unit that was banked with DAE.
> ...



We were across from Bart the same week in the 300 building Our view was more of the little creek next to the bay. Ron and Joan were in the 600 building and had a view of the bay. The 700 building is the one labeled for 7. The rest are for 6. Not sure what the 8 would have been. Some of the units in the 400 and 500 buildings are private residences. I think I posted a review on Tug as well as Joan. Lots of close in places to go hiking.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 19, 2016)

I see that I did not post a review of Pacific Shores but Brice Johnson did and we met him a couple of times while there.  

It was FABULOUS and we would go back in a minute
here are photos of the unit 

I still have more to write about the visit

http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.c...:00-07:00&max-results=7&start=3&by-date=false


----------



## elaine (Sep 19, 2016)

thanks to everyone for replying. We had a family meeting and decided to go back to Banff and then do an Alaska cruise, as we only have 2 weeks. But this will definitely go on our bucket list, plus a good option if a Banff trade doesn't come through. We thought V Island might be too similar to SE Alaska, as for several ports in A, we would hike around also.


----------

